# Can a WNBA All-Star team beat the best US high-school team?



## junh (May 23, 2003)

I know this is a crazy question but I'm just wondering if a WNBA All-Star team can beat lets say the best high-school team in the country? Just wondering.


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

yes the wnba would win think about it Lisa Leslie, sheryl swoopes, Tamika Catchings, Yolanda Griffith, sue bird, ticha penichero, tina thompson, katie smith, Mwadi Mabika, chamique Holdsclaw. do you think even great guys cjould beat those ten girls. i don' think so. thats like saying the best college team could beat a pro nba team.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I really think if u let SVSM use Bron they lose, but no other team can beat em.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

What about the winning McDonalds All-American team vs the WNBA all stars?


----------

